

Playing Tetris for three minutes stops you craving sex, alcohol and food - Michie
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/playing-tetris-three-minutes-stops-you-craving-sex-alcohol-food-1515379

======
znpy
Tetris is among The games GNU Emacs provides.

Coincidence? I think not.

